# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing in Robotics >  3D Printed Hexapod Robot

## Brian_Krassenstein

There have been so many incredible creations thanks to 3D printing.  One Israeli engineer named Jonathan Spritz has created something which is quite interesting.... a 3d printed hexapod robot, and named it Billy.

The robot which was 3D printed on an UP! Plus 2 3D printer and is controlled with a smartphone via bluetooth thanks to an Arduino Leonardo board, is able to traverse all kind of terrain.  More details on this incredible 3d printed hexapod, as well as lots of pictures and videos may be found here:  http://3dprint.com/16953/billy-3d-pr...robot-hexapod/

Check out a picture of Billy below:

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Here is a bit of an update sent to us by Jonathan.  Stay tuned for more!

----------


## Geoff

Mines faster  :Smile:  not ready to travel the world just yet however ...

----------


## Thea Horizon

It's so cute, I love it. I hope I can make one too!
I like the following words.
_”__if it wasn’t challenging we wouldn’t be doing it!”
_

----------


## beerdart

Very cool my son designed printed and coded a six leg 18 servo hexapod.  It's still a work in progress but getting there.

----------


## Thea Horizon

:Embarrassment: Fantastic. I am looking forward to its working video!
All parts except wires was made by 3D printer?

----------


## sn00zerman

I also made an hexapod. (I designed it in Solidworks, saved as STL, sliced with Cura, and printed it on my own 3D printed/build Ecksbot)
controllable with a PS3 remote controller ...
(I'm using MG996R servos and some small ball-bearings)

Is quite fast, and can not only walk/crawl, but also perform gestures ...
(that's why I'm using a PS3 controller, they have lots of buttons, lol)
Body height is adjustable, walking gait can be selected, it can "sit" on it's "back", put a few legs in the air etc ...




Best regards from Belgium,
Kris

----------


## beerdart

Thats awesome Andy..

----------


## Brian_Krassenstein

Back in September, we heard about and covered Billy the hexapod robot, made by Jonathan Spitz, an Israeli engineer and PhD student. Billy was a cute little robot, and he now has a more advanced model as a brother: Charlie the robot is Spitz's latest creation. Charlie has four micro DC motors, an Arduino Micro brain that receives Bluetooth signals, and Pololu Baby Orangutan controllers to drive the motors. The body is entirely ABS, printed on an UP2 printer from Easy3D, and all the parts took about 24 hours to print. Check out more details about Charlie the robot in the full article: http://3dprint.com/36869/charlie-3d-printed-robot/


Below is a photo of Spitz's robots, Billy (right) and Charlie (left):

----------


## -willy-

Fascinating, dont think I will print one unless some one wants me to print one for them.

----------

